# coyote hunting



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Best time of the year to call in coyotes


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

What?


----------



## kevin.k (Dec 31, 2005)

are you asking what time of the year is best to call them in?

december/january


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Brady

You should already know that. Wasn't it you who claimed to have already shot 28 coyotes with your 243 Savage? Were you calling them in? What method of hunting did you use to harvest the 28 coyotes? What months of the year were they killed? Look back at your data and you can probably see what works best for your area.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hmmmm, maybe wrong, but i think i smell roadhunter on this topic


----------



## CoyoteBlitz (Apr 11, 2007)

why do you say that
:sniper:


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

hes already gotten 28 but know he wants to know how to call them in?????


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

coyote_buster said:


> hmmmm, maybe wrong, but i think i smell roadhunter on this topic


Maybe I'm biased or maybe I just don't know much about it, but I don't think road hunting for coyotes would be all that efficient. I don't think you can have a TON of success just driving the roads for coyotes like you would for let's say pheasants or deer. I think when that coyote sees or hears the pickup they are long gone before you even know what's going on. Yeah you might get those few lucky ones each year but I don't think your going to go have success road hunting coyotes on a regular basis. If you prove me wrong I guess your just a MUCH better road hunter than I am. And that would be fine with me. :wink:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

You got to be a road hunter to kill 28 coyotes? How would you know about how many you can kill road hunting if you haven't tried it? Just asking :roll:  
Killing 28 coyotes is not hard to do if you're in the right place, it sure don't have to be done from a truck nor do you need fancy sounds to do it.. 
I know guys that kill over a hundred to a hundred fifty coyotes a year and they don't do it from the road.
In some states it is legal to shoot coyotes from a truck, Coyotes usually hang out a ways during the day if you can shoot your odds are high you'll get em. At night they sometimes come right to the truck, sometimes under the truck and out the other side :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

I am not saying it can't be done. What I am saying is it's a whole new ball game by going out and calling them in. Here in ND you can shoot from your vehicle for coyotes. While it's not my preferred method I would not pass on the opportunity at a coyote out in a field while driving between stands. I get more enjoyment out of calling them in...so maybe I am a little biased!


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy I hunt both ways, from a truck and from the ground. Hunting coyotes from a truck can be very productive where legal, the truck must be set up right though. Matter of fact on an average it can be way more productive then making brush stands. 
For example, you are higher in the air making it easy to see over brush, you cover alot more ground when making stands, you shoot from a rest along with other advantages. 
If I can find some pictures of a set up truck I'll post it, a Texas style truck is a little different but the same idea. If you can legally shoot coyotes from your truck, I'd take advantage of it. 
You are calling the coyotes in from the truck just the same as if you would be doing from the ground making brush stands, maybe you could call it moble stand hunting. :lol:


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

Post those pictures and give us some more info. It would be interesting to see!


----------



## Brady (Jan 21, 2006)

Sorry for the misunderstanding!!! I got a total of 28 coyotes alltogether--
Most were trapped and some were shot out in our pature and field. We have to watch out for them when we start calving. Always have had trouble actually CALLING them in for sport though. RELAX---not doing anything illegal here! I hope that clears things up!!!!


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Well that is still a nice total for the year. Good job keep up the good work. If you are having success trapping than you probably know a good deal about the behavior of the animal. Take note of what you do when calling (variables like wind, calling volume, habitat, setup, time of day, etc). It will all fall into place eventually.


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

sorry i was so fast to speak, i cant believe i didnt think of my friend who always carrys an sks with him when hes moving hay, he gets a couple


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Sorry it took so long. You can see how the truck is set up, it can be used day or night where legal. When you are shooting you are 8'2" off the ground and shooting off a rest, hard to miss most times. You can see animals coming in from a long way out in sage brush. At night it's almost unfair.
I through in a couple pictures of the results of using a truck to hunt from. Those are old pictures of contest days when all you brought back were tails to check-in as a proff of kill, not acceptable nowadays but it was back then. 
By the way I'm not trying to brag or anything like that, just showing what can be done by using a truck to hunt with. Let me say there is alot more to it then what you see, but I hope you get the idea.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny

Cool! Thanks for getting those on here. LOL yeah I forgot about you and your tails.


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Fallguy, you're a nice guy and very understanding, probably because you're older and wiser lol. 
You've seen Texas rigs, they are the same idea but you are in the weather when it gets bad. The pick-up with a camper shell gives you some protection from bad weather. 
The Texas rigs are higher, a better advantage when hunting real high brush, but both rigs do a great job in the right areas.
As far as tails go, I'd rather have tails then full bodys. Can you imagine the back of a pick-up with a camper shell full of dead stinking bloody coyotes for the weekend in the southwest and you're back there hunting with them? lol....That would make you one tough dude huh.


----------



## Fallguy (Jan 23, 2004)

Danny B said:


> Fallguy, you're a nice guy and very understanding, probably because you're older and wiser lol.


LOL I don't know about old but maybe wiser would be more like it. :wink:


----------



## Danny B (Jun 6, 2006)

Yeah Fallguy, just spending time on the internet well make a man wiser huh lol.


----------

